# Can 3510 se hst ground speed



## Firefighterbri (Nov 7, 2020)

I bought a ck3510 se HST about 8 months ago. I love the tractor, have just over 100 hours on it. My only complaint is being hydrostatic, there's no indication of ground speed. I'd like to be able use the tractor to spread fertilizer and such but I need to know how fast I'm going to dobit accurately. Is there something I can add on to tell how fast I'm going? I don't feel using my phone GPS is accurate enough.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If you have a good sky view....gps speedometers are available and very accurate. Many available <$50. take a look at LeaningTech. B.


----------



## Firefighterbri (Nov 7, 2020)

BinVa said:


> If you have a good sky view....gps speedometers are available and very accurate. Many available <$50. take a look at LeaningTech. B.


Thank you! I'll check that out.


----------

